# Haunted Addictions 2016 display/costume begins



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

My guess for the 2016 theme is.....Geppetto's workshop gone wrong. Looks like the beginning of a Pinnochio mask.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

doto;bt3882 said:


> My guess for the 2016 theme is.....Geppetto's workshop gone wrong. Looks like the beginning of a Pinnochio mask.


lol! close....It's a clown but decided to give him a long nose instead of the red round one...switch it around a little lol


----------

